# Never understood why HGVC chose RCI (instead of II)



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2006)

I’m happy with the HGVC family of resorts but I really wish they were affiliated with Interval International(II) vs. RCI. 

For the most part, I plan to use my HGVC points for HGVC stays however it would be nice to exchange to a non-HGVC location every once in a while. All of the other hotel based timeshares seem to be affiliated with II therefore I’m considering using SFX to gain access to exchanges with II resorts.  

I really haven’t looked at the possibility of exchanging to an RCI resort because it seems like a trade down. At a bare minimal, I want an exchange that is at least equivalent in quality and service to my HGVC timeshare. 

I've read on the boards that HGVC has great trading power within RCI but which RCI resorts have at least the same quality and service as HGVC?     

Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2006)

I too wish we had more hotel timeshare options with RCI.  

But the two RCI trades we have done were both very very nice.  We stayed at the Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver, in a one bedroom. which was a good unit in a great location. Then we were at The Shell Legacy Golf Resort in Phoenix. The two bedroom was larger and nicer than some of the HGVC units I have stayed in (all 3 in Vegas & the HHV). 

So I guess what I am saying is don't rule out the quality of RCI properties, while they may not be big hotel resorts many are first class and as good or better than HGVC.

Rick


----------



## JLB (Feb 5, 2006)

ditto to everything so far


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, we've also been pleased with our exchanges into RCI from HGVC.  Lots more options!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the feedback but how do you go about finding the true gems?   

I took a look at the Top 30 Tug List. 

26 out of the Top 30 timeshares are affiliated with Interval International. 
Luckily 5 out of the 26 have dual affiliation (II & RCI).
Which gives us only 9 RCI resorts out of the Top 30 list.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2006)

*Not one HGVC on TUG TOP 30 list*

Interesting all the the HGVCs are not above 9.0 TUG rating.....   

I guesss I can look through the TUG reviews and using HGVC as the benchmark. HGVCs seem to receive an average TUG rating of 8.0 or better.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 6, 2006)

alwysonvac said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback but how do you go about finding the true gems?
> 
> I took a look at the Top 30 Tug List.
> 
> ...



That's a good question.

I guess what you do is first use your HGVC guide, which supposedly lists the top RCI resorts.

Decide where you want to go, read the reviews and post questions here on the resort you are interested in on TUG in the correct regional forum.

Look at other resources like tripadvisor and frommers.

Like I said, I have only done two trades in 3 years of ownership.  I took my own advice listed above and found out I made two very good choices.

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 8, 2006)

Give us an Idea of where you'd like to go. There are plenty of timeshare that are close to HGVC is quality. And if they aren't as good as HGVC in quality, they typically have much better locations. 

Embassy Resorts in Maui or Kauai would be a trade up from owning a Orlando HGVC. 
Grand Mayan Resorts in Mexico are nice quality, other than the management and salepeople are unethical. 

I got an RCI trade into Royal Mayan in Cancun.

"Almost" all the resorts on the California Coast are RCI resorts

The best resorts on Sanibel and Marco island are RCI

Many of the best locations in Europe & the Caribbean are RCI resorts. 

If you have a small family or if you're travelling only with a spouse. Convert to Hilton Honors points and stay in some of the top Hilton resorts around the world.

I am much more into location than luxury quality. It I can get a clean nice oceanfornt resort, I'll take that anyday over a top resort a mile from the beach.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2006)

If I owned HGVC, I would only use my points for HGVC resorts.  If you want to exchange through II or RCI, I would buy an inexpensive trader to go there.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 8, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> If I owned HGVC, I would only use my points for HGVC resorts. If you want to exchange through II or RCI, I would buy an inexpensive trader to go there.



I do , but don't agree with this one. 

If HGVC is all you own. You'll have to pay another RCI membership fee and buy another timeshare and pay another MF. 

HGVC's initial cost is very expensive for a trader, but the MF's aren't too bad for using a Platinum 2bd for trading. 7000 points
MF's will typically cost $600 for a 2bd. 
You can use that to trade for (2) 1bd Red weeks in RCI, you could stay in a studio at Manhattan Club for 3 weeks straight for your one week. 

You can use 2 years worth of points and "almost" get (3) 2bd Red weeks in RCI. Even trading back into HGVC resorts. 

There are ways to still get cheaper trading weeks, but it's loss to trade in RCI with HGVC.


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> "Almost" all the resorts on the California Coast are RCI resorts
> 
> The best resorts on Sanibel and Marco island are RCI



I understand your point, and RCI does have more resorts than II, but the two best resorts on the California coast, Four Seasons Aviara and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas are both II resorts.

Also, the best resorts on Sanibel are affiliated with both RCI and II.  This includes Sanibel Cottages, Hurricane House, Tortuga Beach Club, Casa Ybel, Sanibel Beach Club II, and Shell Island Beach Club.  I own on Sanibel and I only trade through II...which is not uncommon.

Fairly minor points, but I thought they were worth mentioning.  I am another HGVC owner who wishes that HGVC exchanged through II instead of RCI.

Steve


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 8, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> I understand your point, and RCI does have more resorts than II, but the two best resorts on the California coast, Four Seasons Aviara and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas are both II resorts.



This is matter of opinion and taste... 

I would stay at ANY of the following resorts before I stayed at the above mentioned. Coronado Beach Resort, Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad Seapointe, Southern California Beach Club, Laguna Surf, Blue Whale, Tamarack, San Clemete Cove, Four Seasons Pacifica, Villa La'burge, Wave Crest. Maybe more, but these are all I could think of off the top of my head.
Some of these are dual affliated, but RCI gets a vast majority of this inventory, especially from the Grand Pacific Resorts which has an RCI office on site.
When I vacation at the beach, I like to be at the beach.
Four Seasons isn't even close to the beach and Marriott Newport is a long difficult hike. If I have to drive to the beach on vacation, I might as well drive from home. 

I know that most of the Sanibel resorts are dual affliated. I was just givng the OP examples of great RCI resorts that he can exchange into.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I do , but don't agree with this one.
> 
> If HGVC is all you own. You'll have to pay another RCI membership fee and buy another timeshare and pay another MF.
> 
> ...



Then, what I would do is reserve the best HGVC resort I could with my points and then rent it out for $1000 or more.  Then,  I would take that cash and rent from someone else 2 or more weeks.  That's better than gambling with RCI and a highly probably trade down.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 8, 2006)

alwysonvac said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback but how do you go about finding the true gems?
> 
> I took a look at the Top 30 Tug List.
> 
> ...


You're assuming here that the TUG numeric ratings are meaningful.

I think TUG numeric ratings are a classic example of garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## drbond (Feb 25, 2006)

While in Hawaii I bought HGVC LV Strip. I see on your postings that you are insinuating some kind of fee to use RCI. I was told of an exchange fee of $139 as an elite member but not membership fee. Can anyone clarify this? I would also like your opinions on a location in Montego Bay, Jamaica and Rome, Italy.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback regarding RCI Resorts.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Give us an Idea of where you'd like to go. There are plenty of timeshare that are close to HGVC is quality. And if they aren't as good as HGVC in quality, they typically have much better locations.......
> 
> I am much more into location than luxury quality. It I can get a clean nice oceanfornt resort, I'll take that anyday over a top resort a mile from the beach.



Hi CaliDave,

Thanks for all of the great info and sharing the names of some of the better RCI resorts which is exactly what I was looking for.

However luxury accomodations is just as important as location for me. So for my HGVC exchange, I'm only interested in RCI resorts that provide luxury quality accomodations. 

Based on another thread, it looks like you've been very successful in pulling the better RCI resorts via the HGVC's reservation desk. It also appears that you were able to request first before depositing the your HGVC points. Is this correct?  

I want to take advantage of destinations that my HGVC ownership offers me therefore I want to find/create a master RCI list that I can work from for future vacation planning.

Based on your feedback, it looks like I should add the following to my list of RCI luxury quality resorts
- Embassy Resorts in Maui or Kauai 
- Grand Mayan Resorts in Mexico 

I'm not sure if the RCI California & Florida resorts you previously mentioned fell under luxury quality vs clean nice oceanfront resorts. 
Can you tell me which fall under luxury quality resorts? I don't mind driving to the beach.

Thanks again


----------



## short (Feb 25, 2006)

*This was my exact thinking 3 years ago.*



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> If I owned HGVC, I would only use my points for HGVC resorts.  If you want to exchange through II or RCI, I would buy an inexpensive trader to go there.



Boca,

Three years ago I bought 2 inexpensive weeks so as to join RCI and II to suppliment my HGVC ownership.  My original thought was to search RCI to find out what was available and then either use the weeks or use HGVC of that was less expensive.  One had a VEP close to the HGVC's and one had a lower VEP so as to see more inventory.

Heres what I have concluded about RCI and myself after 3 years with my owner RCI account.

1. I don't like nor plan on reserving weeks 18 months ahead of time when the best trading availability happens.
2. Inventory between 2-6 months, my prefered planning window is poor.
3. My inexpensive weeks will generally not trade into HI, March ski weeks, SoCal summer, or Summer most places.
4. I could trade into HGVC in Orlando or Las Vegas if I am quick about it when they space bank but this is 9-12 months ahead really earlier than I prefer to commit to a week.
5. 7 days of accommadations don't really fit well to my prefered travel plans.  Even though I travel off season I am looking specific weeks, in specific locations with specific check in days.  This makes ongoing searches not useful.
6.  I do not have to stay all 7 days.  I can check in late and/or check out early to fit my needs.

Does this mean I'll drop my RCI account?  Not a chance.  I have picked up several last call and extra vacation weeks at great prices.  HGVC does not give us access to this type of stuff online.  I don't even think you would get it if you knew enough to ask.

With my current access to II, RCI, HGVC, renting nightly stays on resortime.com or extraholiday.com I feel fairly comfortable I can get most anywhere I want to go for a good value.

Short


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 25, 2006)

drbond said:
			
		

> While in Hawaii I bought HGVC LV Strip. I see on your postings that you are insinuating some kind of fee to use RCI. I was told of an exchange fee of $139 as an elite member but not membership fee. Can anyone clarify this? I would also like your opinions on a location in Montego Bay, Jamaica and Rome, Italy.


Regular HGVC members pay the same exchange fee...you're not getting any fee deal as an Elite member..

And no HGVC member pays an RCI membership fee; it's included in the yearly HGVC membership fee (used to be $85) that we all pay as part of the maintenance fee..


----------



## Steve (Feb 25, 2006)

*Luxury Quality*



			
				alwysonvac said:
			
		

> However luxury accomodations is just as important as location for me. So for my HGVC exchange, I'm only interested in RCI resorts that provide luxury quality accomodations.
> 
> I'm not sure if the RCI California & Florida resorts you previously mentioned fell under luxury quality vs clean nice oceanfront resorts.
> Can you tell me which fall under luxury quality resorts? I don't mind driving to the beach.
> ...



I'm not Dave, but I can give you some information on this.  The only resort that Dave mentioned on the California Coast that could be considered luxury quality is Villa L'Auberge.  None of the other Grand Pacific Resorts...nor any of the others he mentioned...are in that category.

If you want luxury in Southern California and you don't mind driving to the beach, then you want to be at Marriott's Newport Coast Villas or Four Seasons Aviara.  They are gorgeous. Unfortunately, RCI can't get you there.  You might be able to exchange in using your HGVC week through SFX, but their inventory is limited.  It's worth a try, but the vast majority of inventory at both of those resorts goes to II.  

In Florida, the resorts on Sanibel and Marco are not as luxurious as the Marriott or Four Seasons in California.  I own a week on Sanibel, and I'm very familar with the area and the various resorts there.  The two nicest resorts on Sanibel, in my opinion, are Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House.  The two nicest resorts on Marco are Eagle's Nest and Charter Club.

If you want true luxury in a timeshare in Southwest Florida, though, then your best choice is Hyatt's Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs.  It's not on the beach, but it's first class.  In Southeast Florida, your best bet is Marriott's Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores.

Unfortunately, RCI can't get you to these resorts, either...which is kind of the point of this thread.  If you want to exchange to the premier luxury timeshare resorts, then HGVC is not your best place to own...because the best resorts are in II...not RCI.

Steve


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 25, 2006)

I disagree with Steve on this one..

If you say luxury and location are just as important. 

4 Seasons and Marriott are luxury, but I don't think either have a good location if being at the beach is your thing. 

Villa L'Auberge, the hotel is luxury.. but the timeshares aren't top notch. 
Wave Crest, Carlsbad Inn, Tamarack, Carlsbad Seapointe are all a small step down from Marriott.. but they location is a huge step up for me. Watching the wavs crash on the sand from many of these resorts is what I like. They are all Gold crown and 5*. 

Pacific Palisades is a fantastic resort.. but the location is more comparable to Marriott. Too far from the beach. 

Laguna Surf, Southern California Beach Club, Blue Whale are like staying at a nice clean comfortable hotel. The locations can't be beach. They are all oceanfront. Steps to the sand.

Coronado Beach resort is very nice and its in a great location on Coronado Island. 

The only problem with most of these resorts is they have a resort wide 1-4 rule unless you own one of the Grand Pacific Resorts

I know nothing about the Florida resorts. I just know that HGVC manages a large portion of the most popular resorts.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2006)

*HGVC & II*

This is an interesting thread for me. I am a member in RCI weeks, RCI points, and also II.

I almost became a HGVC member recently.  In the HGVC 2006 member guide, in the Club Rules section on page 83 it states ..."From time to time, membership in HGVClub may include exchange opportunities with additional external exchange companies and programs." The Rules were discussing RCI prior to that statement.

I interpret the quoted statement to mean that as an HGVC member you should be able to exchange with II.  However, I don't know if that's an accurate interpretation and I wouldn't be able to get the answer from HGVC since I'm not a member.

I'm curious if any Tuggers who are HGVC members have tried to do an exchange with II via their HGVC membership?  I would guess you would have to book a week first with your HGVC points and then deposit that week into II.

Richard


----------



## Bourne (Feb 26, 2006)

The Club rule refers to SFX

www.sfx-resorts.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2006)

*HGVC, SFX & II*

Bourne,

Thanks for your reply.  I'm wondering, that since the HGVC Rule does not specifically mention SFX or II (or any other exchange company for that matter), I wonder if any Tugger who is also an HVGC member has tried to push the envelope and attempted the type of exchange with HGVC & II that I've mentioned.

It would seem like it could be possible - but whether HGVC would allow it is another matter.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure if you called II and said you want to deposit for HGVC Las Vegas week. They would say they don't accept it and are not affiliated with HGVC built resorts. Same as if you tried depositing your Marriott in RCI


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 26, 2006)

Steve & CaliDave

Thanks for your response and sharing your opinions of the best timeshares Southern California & Florida has to offer.

I think I used the wrong choice of words earlier when I stated “luxury accommodations’.
I really should use the description I gave in my original post - “At a bare minimal, I want an exchange that is at least equivalent in quality and service to my HGVC timeshare”

While the HGVC timeshares are upscale and very nice. HGVC is not in the same category as the Four Seasons, which offers true luxury accommodations.

Based on your descriptions, I think I would be happy to stay at most of the resorts you both listed.  It’s good to know the top resorts since my personal preference would be to trade up whenever possible but I would be happy with any resort that matches in quality and service to HGVC.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

I had considered buying HGVC, but then heard they had an "exclusive" agreement with RCI that precluded owners from using independent exchange companies unless RCI was first given the opportunity to make the exchange. It's one thing if an exchange company won't accept your resort, but quite another if your resort restricts where you deposit the week that you ostensibly OWN. If an owner wants to deposit with an independent, they shouldn't be forced to give RCI "first dibs."


----------



## ricoba (Feb 28, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> I had considered buying HGVC, but then heard they had an "exclusive" agreement with RCI that precluded owners from using independent exchange companies unless RCI was first given the opportunity to make the exchange. It's one thing if an exchange company won't accept your resort, but quite another if your resort restricts where you deposit the week that you ostensibly OWN. If an owner wants to deposit with an independent, they shouldn't be forced to give RCI "first dibs."



I am sure some more experienced Tuggers will weigh in, but many who own HGVC have had some very successful trades with SFX.  I have never heard of RCI having "first dibs"


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 28, 2006)

I've given weeks to SFX without any contact or first dibs wit RCI.. 
this is completely false


----------



## Bourne (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll second CaliDave's statement regarding SFX based on my experience.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2006)

There has been significant mis-information about HGVC and the independant exchange companies.  This link is information direct from the SFX rep on TSforums.com
  Link  

Hope this helps


----------

